# Whats you dream frog?



## Dendroguy

This is a discussion centered around everyones dream frog! Please no out of the question frogs, only available in the hobby, and please include pics! I'll start, my dream frog is Oophaga vicentei, which is coming true this year with a trio!









D


----------



## frog dude

Hyalinobatrachium Valerioi

Originally posted by dawndj

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...variums/37607d1362715795-my-new-frogs-270.jpg


----------



## jdooley195

I recently stumbled upon some pics of the vicentei, but the blue ones...awesome looking.

Image link from google image search...

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/dmcpics_2006/2981.jpg


----------



## Dendroguy

jdooley195 said:


> I recently stumbled upon some pics of the vicentei, but the blue ones...awesome looking.
> 
> Image link from google image search...
> 
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/dmcpics_2006/2981.jpg


Too bad they aren't in the U.S.

D


----------



## Dendroguy

frog dude said:


> Hyalinobatrachium Valerioi
> 
> Originally posted by dawndj
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...variums/37607d1362715795-my-new-frogs-270.jpg


Is it just me or does that frog look skeptical about something...?

D


----------



## frog dude

Dendroguy said:


> Is it just me or does that frog look skeptical about something...?
> 
> D



Here is what he was looking at! 

Originally posted by dawndj 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...variums/37608d1362715795-my-new-frogs-271.jpg

DO. NOT. BLINK. OR. LOOK. AWAY. HE. WILL. ATTACK. ONCE. YOUR. BACK. IS. TURNED.


----------



## cschub13

Without a doubt, Excidobates mysteriosus.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

R. sirensis "Highland/Standard" I finally have them, now I'm looking at others.

E. captivus or mysteriosus would be amazing, but only if they were legally imported. Having seen Jason Brown's talk with them in it, at Microcosm, my intrest was renewed, not in owning them of course. I could envision trying to capture their unique environment in a large viv. This is a frog I'd really like to see people get to work with, at least on the conservation/ark level, given how small their range is and how threatened they are.

For now the only other "Dream" frog for me that is legal, are some nice cherry red basti's with white feet like I've seen posted. When I have time to do up a nice custom pumilio tank after I move I'll add them to my collection.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs

hmmm Davis, how do I choose when I love them all


----------



## Dendroguy

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> hmmm Davis, how do I choose when I love them all


Haha, I feel like that sometimes John!

D


----------



## frogparty

koi sylvatica or blue/grey bullseye histos


----------



## whitethumb

R. sirensis Highland/Standard, sylvactica koi or some histos. odds are against me but i will have my chance to work with one of these.


----------



## RobR

Nothing too exotic but I can't wait to get a pair of reticulata!


----------



## Soldier17

Red and white sylvatica


----------



## frog dude

Soldier17 said:


> Red and white sylvatica



Mint terrbilis or moonshine galactonotus + red paint

All jokes aside, those have to be one of the prettiest darts I have ever seen. Good luck finding some, I think you'll need it.


----------



## Dendroguy

frog dude said:


> Mint terrbilis or moonshine galactonotus + red paint
> 
> All jokes aside, those have to be one of the prettiest darts I have ever seen. Good luck finding some, I think you'll need it.


They're around....

D


----------



## frog dude

Dendroguy said:


> They're around....
> 
> D


Great, another frog on my 'I need to have' list! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Los3r

Azureus. Which probably means I'm a cheap date or something along those lines


----------



## frog dude

Los3r said:


> Azureus. Which probably means I'm a cheap date or something along those lines


Not at all! Even tho they are one of the cheaper darts, that doesn't mean they are not desirable and beautiful. They are a favorite of mine and froggers everywhere!


----------



## KC3

That frog is awesome!



frog dude said:


> Here is what he was looking at!
> 
> Originally posted by dawndj
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...variums/37608d1362715795-my-new-frogs-271.jpg
> 
> DO. NOT. BLINK. OR. LOOK. AWAY. HE. WILL. ATTACK. ONCE. YOUR. BACK. IS. TURNED.


----------



## KC3

Well you already know but probably Blue Jeans, eventually
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/76139-o-pumilio-costa-rica.html#post672978

I'd also like the Variabilis Southern or Arena Blanca soon though


----------



## trevorthetoad

If I had the money and the experience with egg feeders, I'd definitely go for some uyama river pumilio!


----------



## Dendroguy

trevorthetoad said:


> If I had the money and the experience with egg feeders, I'd definitely go for some uyama river pumilio!


One of my favorite pumilio!

D


----------



## pdfCrazy

Blue/black Histos, mysteriosus, captivus, castaneoticus, and red head head histos


----------



## whitethumb

ditto on the histo's and the captivus



pdfCrazy said:


> Blue/black Histos, mysteriosus, captivus, castaneoticus, and red head head histos


----------



## JoshH

Mine's the classic red Oophaga lehmanni. I've only seen them up close in a viv once but they've always been my favorite.


----------



## Elphaba

I want some True Sipaliwini very badly...


----------



## Soldier17

KC3 said:


> Well you already know but probably Blue Jeans, eventually


Thank you for reminding me, I want to add blue jeans to my wish list as well


----------



## Soldier17

Cauchero, this is the only purple one I've seen. I know they are usually more on the blue side. I really like the purple though.


----------



## frogparty

Darren Meyer has some killer purple darklands....


----------



## Nismo95

my top two.. Red head histo's.. OR just a really nice trio of red bastimentos.. basti's are what got me wanting to join the hobby and yet I still do not have them... cauchero and darklands are my girlfriends top lol


----------



## frogparty

Red frog beach bastis are petty amazing


----------



## Nismo95

frogparty said:


> Red frog beach bastis are petty amazing


I dont even NEED RFB... lol I'd settle for just some good cemetary ones. although the red frog beach ones are a class of their own in a beauty competition


----------



## ChrisK

Just to tease you redhead fans  one of the coolest looking offspring mine came out with:










Red lehmanni are one of my favorites since the 90s, green vicentei are awesome also.


----------



## frogparty

Chris....youre KILLING ME!!! That is amazing


----------



## ChrisK

frogparty said:


> Chris....youre KILLING ME!!! That is amazing


Same frog, different angle just for you.


----------



## frogparty

is it bad to drool on you laptop? I think it is


----------



## PappaFrog

"Darren Meyer has some killer purple darklands...."

Any images of these purple darklands available on line?


Also, right now, Escudo are my favorites.


----------



## PappaFrog

frogparty said:


> Darren Meyer has some killer purple darklands....


Sorry, I didn't quote my previous post correctly....
Anyway...Are there any images of these purple darklands available on line?


Escudo are my favorites.


----------



## Gamble

I'd have to say Castis, Highland Sirensis, Bluefoot Leucs & Red Trivs.
I've already obtained all my other dream frogs, so once I have these I can die a happy man.


----------



## frogparty

I dunno about pics. They are super dark and impressive though.

Darklands have always been a frog that never seem to photograph well though. To my eye anyway. You lose a lot of the iridophore effect.


----------



## Cfrog

Mints, more on the green side. I will name one "thin mint"


----------



## A&MGecko

Well, my list is pretty long but if I have to mention only one this is my bad boy. I take Koy, bulls eye and lemanhi as second, all at very close level.


----------



## sports_doc

^ I have to admit, I've been admiring the Koi pics online for years...and the 'peacock' tinctorius.

Amazing.


----------



## BlueDacnis1

Although it will most likly never happen or be years from now iwould love a pair of the nominate Fants.


sports_doc said:


> ^ I have to admit, I've been admiring the Koi pics online for years...and the 'peacock' tinctorius.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## vivlover10

I would have to say that quepos grannies and any histos would be an unrealistic dream.

Realistically I would love to have benedicta, escudo, reticulata, or cv fants in the near future.


----------



## cowboy232350

frog dude said:


> Hyalinobatrachium Valerioi
> 
> Originally posted by dawndj
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...variums/37607d1362715795-my-new-frogs-270.jpg


I have to agree, and hopefully by next year I will own a few! At least that is the plan


----------



## Dendroguy

vivlover10 said:


> I would have to say that quepos grannies and any histos would be an unrealistic dream.
> 
> Realistically I would love to have benedicta, escudo, reticulata, or cv fants in the near future.


If you can afford escudo, with the right connections you can get Quepos.

D


----------



## Dendrobati

peacock tincs are top of my list - however, I don't believe those are in the hobby.


----------



## Dendrobati

vivlover10 said:


> I would have to say that quepos grannies and any histos would be an unrealistic dream.
> 
> Realistically I would love to have benedicta, escudo, reticulata, or cv fants in the near future.



Quepos are around and very possible, and within the budget of your realistic list.


----------



## JeremyHuff

A few froglets from my moonshines would be pretty sweet!


----------



## frog dude

JeremyHuff said:


> A few froglets from my moonshines would be pretty sweet!


In my opinion, just a few moonshines would be pretty sweet!


----------



## vivlover10

You've got my attention. . . .

Last time I checked they were going more than escudo like $200 more.


----------



## Pumilo

The frog that drew me back into the hobby is Ranitomeya Imitator varadero, but I guess it doesn't count as a dream frog anymore once you have them. So my dream frogs are Ranitomeya benedicta. Oh wait, I got those. My dream frogs are Oophaga Pumilio escudo. Oh yeah, I have those, too. Umm, how about Ranitomeya reticulata? I guess I have those, too. Ok, got it...Ranitomeya Highland/Tingo Maria Sirensis/Lamasi. Except that I got a trio of those, too! Blue Jean Pumilio's have been on my list for quite a while, but I'm starting construction for a trio I have in grow out!

There are still so many that I dream of having, but I'm thrilled that all my friends have helped me to acquire so many on my list! Thanks everybody!
I guess at the top of my list now, (and Max's list, too), are Red Headed Histos. Thanks for the TEASE, Chris!


----------



## easternversant

I'd love some mysteriosus if they are ever legally brought in to the country. They have awesome calls and live in sweet/truly bizarre habitat (for dendrobatids at least).


----------



## Gamble

Pumilo said:


> The frog that drew me back into the hobby is Ranitomeya Imitator varadero, but I guess it doesn't count as a dream frog anymore once you have them. So my dream frogs are Ranitomeya benedicta. Oh wait, I got those. My dream frogs are Oophaga Pumilio escudo. Oh yeah, I have those, too. Umm, how about Ranitomeya reticulata? I guess I have those, too. Ok, got it...Ranitomeya Highland/Tingo Maria Sirensis/Lamasi. Except that I got a trio of those, too! Blue Jean Pumilio's have been on my list for quite a while, but I'm starting construction for a trio I have in grow out!
> 
> There are still so many that I dream of having, but I'm thrilled that all my friends have helped me to acquire so many on my list! Thanks everybody!
> I guess at the top of my list now, (and Max's list, too), are Red Headed Histos. Thanks for the TEASE, Chris!


Or my Zaparo, that you are so boldly holding my clay hostage for


----------



## Pumilo

Gamble said:


> Or my Zaparo, that you are so boldly holding my clay hostage for


True, but at least I have had the pleasure of working with Zaparo in the past.


----------



## Soldier17

frogparty said:


> Darren Meyer has some killer purple darklands....


You have to tease me don't you


----------



## Dendroguy

easternversant said:


> I'd love some mysteriosus if they are ever legally brought in to the country. They have awesome calls and live in sweet/truly bizarre habitat (for dendrobatids at least).


'Legal' frogs from Europe (offspring from smuggled) come into the US from Europe every now and then.

D


----------



## easternversant

Dendroguy said:


> 'Legal' frogs from Europe (offspring from smuggled) come into the US from Europe every now and then.
> 
> D


Just because they have papers doesn't make them legal. There has never been a legal export of E. mysteriosus from Peru, so these frogs would be in violation of CITES as well as the Lacey Act in the US. 

The legality of it all doesn't bother me nearly as much as the way smuggling works and the terrible conditions the frogs are exposed to...most of which die. 

What I'd really love is a display biotope! Either from the lowlands of Peru or the eastern versant of the Andes. I'd have the co-mimetic imitator/variabilis, some fantastica, an Amereega (either triv for the highlands or hahneli for the lowlands)...I can dream can't I?

Anyways, sorry to derail this thread!


----------



## Dendroguy

easternversant said:


> Just because they have papers doesn't make them legal. There has never been a legal export of E. mysteriosus from Peru, so these frogs would be in violation of CITES as well as the Lacey Act in the US.
> 
> The legality of it all doesn't bother me nearly as much as the way smuggling works and the terrible conditions the frogs are exposed to...most of which die.
> 
> What I'd really love is a display biotope! Either from the lowlands of Peru or the eastern versant of the Andes. I'd have the co-mimetic imitator/variabilis, some fantastica, an Amereega (either triv for the highlands or hahneli for the lowlands)...I can dream can't I?
> 
> Anyways, sorry to derail this thread!


No need for the sorry. That's why I put 'legal', they try to say that the F1 and F2's are legal.

D


----------



## jacobi

Dream frog... Hmmm.... Any frog my wife will let me have!


----------



## Soldier17

jacobi said:


> Dream frog... Hmmm.... Any frog my wife will let me have!


I hear you on that one


----------



## Cfrog

How odd, I'm looking for a guy who loves frogs maybe not as much as I do(though that would be nice) but enough not to mind my collection/addiction.

Another dream frog: green sips


----------



## ChrisK

JeremyHuff said:


> A few froglets from my moonshines would be pretty sweet!


Yeah, put me on that list man!


----------



## Peter Keane

RobR said:


> Nothing too exotic but I can't wait to get a pair of reticulata!


Can't go wrong with these... Wow, that retic has much red..  
Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## leuc11

My dream frog would be something other then P.Vittatus


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I would really like some green and white auratus. Also, Mannophryne trinitatis, but I don't think they're available in the US.


----------



## rigel10

My dream frogs are Minyobates ophistomelas (or Adinobates virolinensis - see the pic), Excidobates captivus, Oophaga vicentei. Of course if they were legally imported. So I prefer pumilio or ranitomeya.


----------



## VenomR00

rigel10 said:


> My dream frogs are Minyobates ophistomelas (or Adinobates virolinensis - see the pic), Excidobates captivus, Oophaga vicentei. Of course if they were legally imported. So I prefer pumilio or ranitomeya.


Your not alone on that one for the Minyobates.


----------



## Dendroguy

What the heck, I'll play again. Andinobates dorisswansonae, here is a pic...








Like a miniature mix of Histronica and Captivus!

D


----------



## vivlover10

I would kill for these frogs . . . . SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NICE!!!!!


----------



## that Frog Guy

My Dream Frog is a just common Imitator.

Why can't anyone bring these to the Reptile Show?

I have been to the last 10 Shows and have not see a single Imitator and it is a "Cheap" frog.

I am not looking for some crazy Pumilio's just a simple Imitator would make me very very happy.


----------



## WendySHall

I've been thinking about this...but I can't come up with a "dream" frog. I think my favorites would be Brazilian Yellow Heads and Mint Terribilis...which I already have. And it seems like each new frog I get I'm just as ecstatic about it as I was with each of the previous ones.


----------



## Daleo

I'm gonna say standard lamasi. Although I'll probably end up with some orange lamasi because I can't afford the standards lol


----------



## Chris Miller

that Frog Guy said:


> My Dream Frog is a just common Imitator.
> Why can't anyone bring these to the Reptile Show?


Mine too. Rumor has it some will be at NARBC in Tinley Park this weekend.


----------



## brad0608

If you want them to be there I could bring you a Pair, I want pumilio that are not red or more blue than red. Even better CDA Pumilio would make me happier.


----------



## sounddrive

Dendrobates lehmanni blue bullseye I've always wanted some but can't say I've ever seen them forsale


----------



## frogparty

My male I lost. Dream frog for me really is to get another "x" back standard lamasi


----------



## whitethumb

can anybody id this frog?



A&MGecko said:


>


----------



## Dendroguy

whitethumb said:


> can anybody id this frog?


Sylvatica, maybe whitefoot.

D


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

whitethumb said:


> can anybody id this frog?


Looks like O. sylvatica "Qeubrada Guangui"...








This picture is from dendrobase.de under the sylvatica page, taken by Stefan Lötters.

Bryan


----------



## chuckpowell

I've had most of the frogs listed in this thread, more than you'd expect over the years and I've probably seen all but one of the the others in person and I haven't left California to do it. That said the frog I'd most like to work with is the one I saw pictures of in grade school in the 1960's - Epipedobates flaviovittatus from Brazil. You can find a real old pictures of this frog in the old Time/Life series of books on the continents - look in the South American volume and you'll see pictures of this frog. That's the first Dendrobatid I saw and I just fell in love with it. I'll never get it, but that's OK. Still it would be fun. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RichardSimm

dream frog is more of a group thing I would love to have a large genetically diverse group of R . Lamasi standard. If its possible to have 4-6 unrelated pairs to start with and be able to both preserve those lineages and build a very diverse group so that they will always be around !


----------



## dendrothusiast

Epipedobates flavopictus - a very colorful looking guy. I'll take them over the casti's I really like but such as most frogs - it'll most likely never make it's way in to the hobby. If they ever were back in the day then I missed out.


----------



## volsgirl

My dream frog is moonshine Galacts!

And hopefully someday (if the rumors are correct), Black Foot p. Terribilis !!!


----------



## Firawen

M. steyermarki, any/all non pumilio obligates, C. craspedopus, C. granulosa, S. albomaculata, E. mysteriosus, E. coqui, the list goes on...

One of those dreams is about to come true 

I wonder, are the frogs not in the US/rare in the US so desireable because they are rare or do people think they are that much prettier?
To me it seems like those frogs are prettier but what do I know...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rain_Frog

I have the dream frogs I want. Tincs and E. anthonyi. 

Tincs-- beautiful, bold, blue, and easy to take care of. Very personable too. 

Histos? Hard to care for, take up a lot of space, honestly don't find them nearly as cute as E. anthonyi or any mantella.

Honestly I think we need to appreciate more what we do have in the hobby. When I first started in this hobby, there wasn't nearly the variety of pumilio or Ranitomeya offered as there is now.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Benedicta and Red and white sylvatica are probably my top 2...Benedicta is #1...always number 1


----------



## Dendroguy

Rain_Frog said:


> I have the dream frogs I want. Tincs and E. anthonyi.
> 
> Tincs-- beautiful, bold, blue, and easy to take care of. Very personable too.
> 
> Histos? Hard to care for, take up a lot of space, honestly don't find them nearly as cute as E. anthonyi or any mantella.
> 
> Honestly I think we need to appreciate more what we do have in the hobby. When I first started in this hobby, there wasn't nearly the variety of pumilio or Ranitomeya offered as there is now.


Histos are just like tincs when it comes to tank conditions, it's the breeding that snags people.

D


----------



## dallas green and gold

Prolly that weird guy with the camera staring at him

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## volcano23000

dallas green and gold said:


> Prolly that weird guy with the camera staring at him
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Took me a sec but I think I get it haha.


----------



## frogwatcher

Ever since I was a kid I have always wanted an Azureus. (i know thats like the most common frog out there) but it was the first dart frog I ever saw and it just stuck with me.  but I have been doing research (my wife would say to much). And I am very fond of the imitator. I would love a pair of micro frogs.


----------



## DrawntoLife

Del drago colon pair and a few pums for sure! Can't just pick one


----------



## aengel

O. pumilio cauchero!!


----------



## ndame88

Cruziohyla calcarifer, sorry not a PDF, but I am partial to tree frogs.


----------



## fishr

Histos or Oophaga 'blue jeans." 

EDIT
Yellow/gold Mantellas


----------



## Firawen

Not a frog, but Andrias davidianus. There was one in the pet trade (cost a ton) in either Sweden or Switzerland, I don't remember which.

That would be sooooooooooooooo cool to have.


----------



## Mike1980

I'd have to say a trio of mints! Not ready for them yet but some day soon!


----------



## Dendroguy

Firawen said:


> Not a frog, but Andrias davidianus. There was one in the pet trade (cost a ton) in either Sweden or Switzerland, I don't remember which.
> 
> That would be sooooooooooooooo cool to have.


I'm having a chance to study and work with their western cousins, Cryptobranchus alleganiensis, 2 feet long.

D


----------



## Firawen

Dendroguy said:


> I'm having a chance to study and work with their western cousins, Cryptobranchus alleganiensis, 2 feet long.
> 
> D


Hellbenders are really cool. ABG got two little ones a few months ago and they are going to make a hellbender exhibit soon.

I'm considering getting a different large-ish aquatic salamander since hellbenders are illegal to keep except in two states and A. davidianus is CITES appendix 1 aka not gonna happen. If it wasn't for that, I actually know how to get one from china and I would do it if I had the money for permits/the animal. Housing would be a whole other issue though...

Lately I've really been into large aquatic salamanders. I can't decide between amphiuma/siren/mud puppy since I'm never going to have any cryptobranchids. For now my tiger salamander larva will suffice though.


Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendroguy

Firawen said:


> Hellbenders are really cool. ABG got two little ones a few months ago and they are going to make a hellbender exhibit soon.
> 
> I'm considering getting a different large-ish aquatic salamander since hellbenders are illegal to keep except in two states and A. davidianus is CITES appendix 1 aka not gonna happen. If it wasn't for that, I actually know how to get one from china and I would do it if I had the money for permits/the animal. Housing would be a whole other issue though...
> 
> Lately I've really been into large aquatic salamanders. I can't decide between amphiuma/siren/mud puppy since I'm never going to have any cryptobranchids. For now my tiger salamander larva will suffice though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


I heard! North Georgia has a few breeding sites, my breeding stock will be coming from here in TN. You might go out and look for some, they are quite the spectacle and very beautiful. But unfortunately due to decreasing water conditions and their need of fairly remote habitat finding them and getting To them can be fairly strenuous.
Edit: mud puppies take the cake in my opinion.

D


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I have my dream frogs, my Leucs that I`ve had for 8 years, Orange Terribilis, Cobalts and Azuerus.

John


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I really hope you are not collecting hellbenders, especially because they are now rightfully protected in all range states. Unless you have a 30' chilled stream with multiple pools, along with the experience behind your belt, it would be a wasteful exercise to remove such animals from the wild.



Dendroguy said:


> I heard! North Georgia has a few breeding sites, my breeding stock will be coming from here in TN. You might go out and look for some, they are quite the spectacle and very beautiful. But unfortunately due to decreasing water conditions and their need of fairly remote habitat finding them and getting To them can be fairly strenuous.
> Edit: mud puppies take the cake in my opinion.
> 
> D


----------



## Dendroguy

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I really hope you are not collecting hellbenders, especially because they are now rightfully protected in all range states. Unless you have a 30' chilled stream with multiple pools, along with the experience behind your belt, it would be a wasteful exercise to remove such animals from the wild.


The hellbenders will be relocated to a plot of land I own with a series (3-4 depending on funds) of pools that will be filled chilled water pumped from a nearby stream, I've measured the water temp, but I may need to add an additional chiller. The land is at at about 900 meters. This will be finished around the beginning of the C. alleganiensis breeding season. Justin, feel free to PM me with any questions.

D


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I've worked with hellbenders in a zoological and private setting. Please do not go capture these animals, especially because they are protected from capture and relocation in your state! As someone who has obtained permits to collect and breed hellbenders (diff state), it is unlikely they will grant you permits. Really, this species requires intensive efforts by the scientific and zoological field to be managed successfully. If these can't be done right, they should not be done! "Depending on funds" is not a satisfactory effort. 

I can think of no realistic way how you could chill the water on that setup, let alone be able to keep it at the ideal conditions. Hellbenders face two large threats in the wild, water quality and chytrid, neither is controlled for in your setup. Nor is preventing predators from eating them.

Think about this a little more, and I'm hoping, hoping, you don't attempt to go through with it. Leave them in the wild and to legitimate breeding projects. If you want to help the hellbender, support these existing projects. I'm not trying to be crass...just trying to make sure you understand the legal and moral obligations involved. 




Dendroguy said:


> The hellbenders will be relocated to a plot of land I own with a series (3-4 depending on funds) of pools that will be filled chilled water pumped from a nearby stream, I've measured the water temp, but I may need to add an additional chiller. The land is at at about 900 meters. This will be finished around the beginning of the C. alleganiensis breeding season. Justin, feel free to PM me with any questions.
> 
> D


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack

Hard one....Oophaga Pumilio Rio Branco, Guarumo, Blue Jeans, Cayo De Agua, Isla Colon, Escudo....ahhhh just any Pumilio!


----------



## slipperheads

Probably Darklands.


----------



## Dave II

Cayo Nancy & red heads


----------



## frogmanchu

My dream frog would have to be the peacock tinc. O and another set of oyapoks!!!!!


----------



## Los3r

Now that I have my azureus, I've added leucs to my list. And koi histrionicus. And mint terribilis. Crap. I'm in trouble aren't I?


----------



## Fantastica

Reticulated fantastica


----------



## edward

Atelopus ignescens, had some 40 years ago, but are in all likelyhood
now extinct as I think they haven't been seen since the 80's.


----------



## jkooiman

edward said:


> Atelopus ignescens, had some 40 years ago, but are in all likelyhood
> now extinct as I think they haven't been seen since the 80's.


Do you have any stories regarding them etc.? How many did you have? Did they last very long? Thanks! JVK


----------



## Coniferous

Yo Hemiphractus fasciatus (casque headed) tree frog


http://esciencenews.com/files/images/201301087283120.jpg


----------



## Coniferous

Mighty nifty are they not?


----------



## pafrogguy

In a perfect world.... mysteriosus for sure. But I am settling on Darklands as soon as I find a pair.


----------



## Gamble

I lied ... I forgot one frog for my list. Considering my affinity towards Ameerega, I WILL own these before I die. (IDC what any of you say ) ... SILVERSTONEI!

So if anyone out there has any they would like to part with on the downlow ... PM me. I'm pretty sure we can work something out.


----------



## Azurel

Gamble said:


> I lied ... I forgot one frog for my list. Considering my affinity towards Ameerega, I WILL own these before I die. (IDC what any of you say ) ... SILVERSTONEI!
> 
> So if anyone out there has any they would like to part with on the downlow ... PM me. I'm pretty sure we can work something out.


Amen in that one....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

A female black bassleri to go with my single male...
Some blue-green truncatus...
A small group of a pepperi(orange or abiseo) or chrome bassleri.


----------



## Dendroguy

Gamble said:


> I lied ... I forgot one frog for my list. Considering my affinity towards Ameerega, I WILL own these before I die. (IDC what any of you say ) ... SILVERSTONEI!
> 
> So if anyone out there has any they would like to part with on the downlow ... PM me. I'm pretty sure we can work something out.


Froggy-sat some a while ago. What a dream they are.  Not mentioning who's they were, so no PM's. 

D


----------



## Spaff

Dendroguy said:


> Froggy-sat some a while ago. What a dream they are.  Not mentioning who's they were, so no PM's.
> 
> D


Out of curiosity, how long ago did you frogsit them? How was their coloration?


----------



## pafrogguy

I knew someone who was given a group of those from someone years ago. They were the jumpiest, most skittish frogs he had seen in the hobby, and actually lost several because of them because of it. Very sad, and he tried everything but they never calmed down and just didn't flourish for him. But they are beautiful frogs in deed. The person before also had no luck in breeding them, which is why he let someone else try in the first place. Then he lost half the group to it. He was pretty disgusted I am sure.


----------



## Dendroguy

They guy who had them was using a 200 gallon viv planted so thick you saw the frogs once or twice a month. I think that's te key, he also had a 6 or 7 inch leaf litter. It's all about cover. Though I think some animals should be left to enjoy in the wild, silverstonei being one.

D


----------



## Spaff

Dendroguy said:


> They guy who had them was using a 200 gallon viv planted so thick you saw the frogs once or twice a month. I think that's te key, he also had a 6 or 7 inch leaf litter. It's all about cover. Though I think some animals should be left to enjoy in the wild, silverstonei being one.
> 
> D


That sounds like a nice tank! Do you have any pictures? What can you say of the frogs' colors?


----------



## amazonangel

I cant even remember the name of this frog, but its my avatar


----------



## whitethumb

sylvatica koi



amazonangel said:


> I cant even remember the name of this frog, but its my avatar


----------



## amazonangel

Thanks! Maybe one day they will be available


----------



## Los3r

I certainly hope so. They're on my dream frog list as well x)


----------



## Dendro Dave

Dendroguy said:


> They guy who had them was using a 200 gallon viv planted so thick you saw the frogs once or twice a month. I think that's te key, he also had a 6 or 7 inch leaf litter. It's all about cover. Though I think some animals should be left to enjoy in the wild, silverstonei being one.
> 
> D


I can't be certain, especially since I've never worked with silverstonei but my guess is a lot of our new _Ameerega species _that have come in the last few years would have gotten the same bad rap if our husbandry techniques and the number of people with large vivs wasn't what it is now. 

The fact that (as far as I've heard) some of these are still around suggest that with proper care they can survive and in fact will probably breed as regularly as many other _Ameerega...._IF we just had that shear number of frogs to work with.

On a side note... 
I love UE and Mark Peppers work but I think their logic on not dealing with some species that have been smuggled is backwards....Ya at first you legitimize the illegal ones but once you have a good CB pop going it becomes pointless to smuggle them anymore. It may need to be evaluated on on a case by case basis but look at mystis...supposedly they breed like rabbits...flood the eu and usa market with them and what is the point of smuggling them anymore? If we had some hope of actually stopping the smuggling I'd say fine, lets do that...but that isn't happening, so seem best thing to do is just make it not worth their time/effort.


----------



## Dendroguy

Spaff said:


> That sounds like a nice tank! Do you have any pictures? What can you say of the frogs' colors?


No pics, WC cherry red and pitch black! Just a week, then they moved on.

D


----------



## pafrogguy

Yea I agree with the cover, and as little human interaction as possible. These were in maybe a 50 gallon, but there were 6 or 8 of them and the second the light timer kicked on, they were literally bouncing off the walls. Very unfortunate. These were not quite as spotted as I see a lot of pictures. It was like someone took bright red paint, threw it in the front of the frog and it all trailed back onto jet black. They were truly spectacular.


----------



## Kadjec

Hard to pick just one, as there are so many I like. But I would have to say Oophaga histrionica.


----------



## Coqui

I would love to get a pair of popas. I
Find them awesome. Sorry I have no pics.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Coqui said:


> I would love to get a pair of popas. I
> Find them awesome. Sorry I have no pics.


They are awesome 
My dream frog right now is glass frogs, but that will have to wait a couple years. Hopefully people can get the breeding down and the prices will drop a bit, but I am very excited that some people are getting clutches. As far as dart frogs, some of my "dream frogs" are cemetery bastimentos and red frog beach bastimentos, and maybe some red head histos some day... I need lots more space first though.
Bryan


----------



## kate801

I think this guy is pretty dreamy! 









Excited to someday pick up a female for my male Sylvatica Paru. His personality is killer.


----------



## Firawen

Baltimore Bryan said:


> They are awesome
> My dream frog right now is glass frogs, but that will have to wait a couple years. Hopefully people can get the breeding down and the prices will drop a bit, but I am very excited that some people are getting clutches. As far as dart frogs, some of my "dream frogs" are cemetery bastimentos and red frog beach bastimentos, and maybe some red head histos some day... I need lots more space first though.
> Bryan


If I can get a male for my females I plan on selling the offspring for relatively cheap... Breeding them isn't really that hard, it just takes a long time for the tads to morph.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgibbons1

Im dying for Ranitomeya Imitator varadero just love the coloring of the legs and the orange to him. After i get my leucs and the wife is happy hes the next project. I can't wait but unfortunately i see it being years off


----------



## Trey

Silverstonei for sure


----------



## Dendro Dave

A benedicta that glows all the colors it normally has, but also has white feet/legs that glow...and wings, and breaths fire or can shoot bolts of electricity somehow.


----------



## SavannaZilla

Mantella cowani, for sure.


----------



## Dendro Dave

SavannaZilla said:


> Mantella cowani, for sure.


Ya I remember going to my first couple reptile shows when I got into darts, and seeing a crap load of those. Came so close to buying them a couple times. Now they are ultra rare


----------



## SavannaZilla

Yeah.... it sucks. Oh well, live and learn, you know?


----------



## itskris

If the Koi Histos were around and available I would snag those in a heart beat. 

I'm talking the white body with black and red splashes on it's back!


----------



## Scott Richardson

I discovered tincs in the late 80s and have been loyal since.


----------

